# Blind vs. sitting in decoys.



## FingerlakesFowlers (Feb 25, 2012)

Keep getting snows about 100 yds up and they flare. It seems they are seeing our blinds we run all full bodies and some motion flyers/tornados/bouncers. Anybody have any tips to help us finish these snows off. Could it possibly be this is the leading edge of the migration so it's those old smart birds? Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Old birds picking out your blinds/faces is my guess. try not to "frame" the blinds with decoys, keep faces covered, and good luck!


----------



## hitting50 (Jan 24, 2012)

bring a shovel and did 2 ft hole , then get some 36 inch stakes and some deadly decoys and put at least 2 doz around every blind . when and if the see you it should be way to late ........good luck


----------



## FingerlakesFowlers (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright will give it a try this afternoon i've done some digging before and thought it helped a lot. We have some 5/8 on about 24 inch stakes think that will do? I've heard a lot of recommendation of putting blinds close. Seems like everyone has their own idea when it comes to the blind setup.


----------



## FingerlakesFowlers (Feb 25, 2012)

Also, what is your thought on attaching a shell to the top of your blind? Always thought that seemed like a great idea.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You can cover the blinds with tall ss or deadlys but you better have a big spread, if you do it with a small or medium sized spread it doesnt look right. Bunching the blinds used to work well but you better be in a very dirty corn field and cover the blinds with a ton of corn stalks, so much that it looks like a small hill in the field.Doing this can present another problem, the corn stalks you pile up will most likely be a different color than the dry ones laying flat. Straping shells on the blinds can be a pain the butt, I have done it. I dont know if there is any thing to the UV theory but if there is your shells better have the same reflective qualities as the rest of your decoys. I dont dig down because what can I do with the dirt or mud that I dug up? Again when you disturb the surrounding area you show yourself. Small blinds carefully dressed. Cover your faces, think like a sniper.


----------



## FingerlakesFowlers (Feb 25, 2012)

Appreciate the input, so many theories on what is the right thing to do it is certainly hard to pull out which information actually does work the best. I agree 100% with you Old Hunter. When your talking about face concealment are you saying face paint isn't cutting it pull out the face mask or no? Might just go to the tyvek suit aspect of things seems like a lot of guys are recommending that over using the layout blinds all together. Except when its to muddy I hear of some guys using snow covers with some killer weed mixed in the straps to break it up and look like individual geese along with putting decoys around it. Everything is all trial and error I know just trying to get some information out of the people that have it down pat already.


----------



## FingerlakesFowlers (Feb 25, 2012)

Only option with digging the holes is if you have a flat trailer your towing the fourwheeler to the field with and throw the dirt on there until after the hunt is over. I agree 100% with the dark spots in the field from throwing all that excess dirt around from digging unless a wet hole is only a throw away!


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

We are planning on keeping the blinds in the trailer for the most part this year and using whites instead. Old Hunter - get your whites clean and starched, it won't be long


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> think like a sniper


 :beer: Cross shoot 'em, they won't even notice the blinds.

Alex


----------

